# Ludashavanese



## Chocdiva1

I have heard some good things about this breeder, but her website is quite vague. Has anyone heard of Luda's Havanese out of Georgia?
She has beautiful chocolate and black havanese, which is what I am looking for.
Thanks


----------



## lfung5

I personally would not buy from this breeder....Do your research.


----------



## Molly120213

I would keep looking. I couldn't find any info on her dogs or health test results. She seems to post on a lot of different internet sites and primarily works off her facebook page loaded with a lot of cute puppy photos to entice buyers. I also found a recent post mentioning health problems with a puppy that was purchased from her.


----------



## Chocdiva1

Thanks! That was my first impression too. But I have texted with two people who are happy with her/their puppies?! Her sight went against everything I have read on this sight. I will continue to look!
Thanks again
Monica


----------

